# DirecTV remote reset



## lipcrkr (Apr 27, 2012)

I was using a Harmony remote but tired of battery replacements. So went back to DirecTV remote which is mostly fine except that i can't use the TV input button which let's me control other devices. I tried resetting but nothing. I am able to set the remote (like Audio, then mute/select) but it won't take any codes. I tried all of them. Tried resetting everything but again nothing. Any suggestions?


----------



## dishrich (Apr 23, 2002)

You can try a total remote reset, then start over reprog new codes - to reset remote back to factory default:
- slide mode switch to DTV
- press & hold MUTE & SELECT, wait for the green light to blink twice, then release
- press 9 8 1; light should blink 4 times

Remote is cleared back to factory default, IR mode & DTV IR codeset 00001

*Also...you ARE aware that in order to make the TV input button work, there IS another step you MUST perform, AFTER you prog the correct TV code in the remote* - to activate the TV input button
- prog correct TV code as you normally do
- AFTER prog TV code, press & hold MUTE & SELECT & wait for light to blink twice
- press 9 6 0; light should blink twice

Your input button should now work - if it does NOT, you may need to try other TV codes for your particular set.


----------



## wahooq (Oct 19, 2011)

dishrich said:


> You can try a total remote reset, then start over reprog new codes - to reset remote back to factory default:
> - slide mode switch to DTV
> - press & hold MUTE & SELECT, wait for the green light to blink twice, then release
> - press 9 8 1; light should blink 4 times
> ...


That will reset the remote to factory...if all youo want to do is enable your TV input button then move the slider to tv press and hold mute and select...when you get the double blink enter 960 code for tv input


----------



## dishrich (Apr 23, 2002)

(I WAS actually in the process of adding that as well - sorry I didn't type fast enough... :shrug: )

I thought it would be prudent for him to start ALL over from scratch, after all the prog/re-prog the OP was attempting to do - hence my advice on the full reset...  )


----------



## lipcrkr (Apr 27, 2012)

I did the full reset but when i go back to doing the TV (Samsung), none of the codes work. I had the DirecTV remote set perfectly a month ago but i put too many numbers in before, tried reset, and it hasn't been the same since. It all comes down to the TV and audio codes which don't work. Like i said, the remote works fine on DirecTV but the TV input doesn't work. So i can't change to my computer, audio etc without using 3 remotes again. I did do the reset but the TV input still doesn't do anything like it used to.


----------



## Edmund (Apr 17, 2003)

Stop resetting the remote, after a reset the input key is empty on purpose, when theres a working tv code, then you do the 960 procedure once, no matter how many tv codes you try, its a toggle and entering it again clears it. 

For the samsung try codes 10812 or 10702.


----------

